# Chercher un paquet contenant un fichier précis avec emerge

## Adrien.D

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai ouvert un bogue sur kernel.org et on m'a demandé de renvoyer le résultat de la commande acpi_listen.

Cette commande n'étant pas installée sur mon PC, je me suis retrouvé bien bête devant mon écran.

J'ai finalement trouvé la solution grâce à Google. Mais je voudrais savoir comment faire pour trouver un paquet avec un nom de fichier.

Cette commande ne fonctionne que si le paquet est installé :

```
1 [22:04:43] adrien@superlinux: ~  $  equery b acpi_listen

 * Searching for acpi_listen ... 

sys-power/acpid-2.0.20 (/usr/bin/acpi_listen)

```

S'il ne l'est pas, cela renvoie 

```
adrien@oxygen ~ $ equery b acpi_listen

 * Searching for acpi_listen ...
```

J'ai essayé ceci :

```
adrien@oxygen ~ $ emerge --search acpi_listen

Local copy of remote index is up-to-date and will be used.

  

[ Results for search key : acpi_listen ]

Searching...

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

en vain.

Je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur dans le man d'emerge.

Est-ce possible ?

Merci d'avance aux spécialistes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas moyen, via des outils de Portage (ou tout gestionnaire de paquets, en général) de connaitre le contenu d'un paquet non installé.

Tu devras faire des recherches sur internet pour avoir une idée de quel paquet il pourrait s'agir.

----------

## 341438

J'ai eu le même problème. J'ai trouvé pfl (wiki). 

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de creuser, apparemment le contenu des paquets est fourni

par les utilisateurs. J'ai juste utilisé le site, pour l'instant il a parfaitement fait l'affaire.

----------

## Adrien.D

Bonjour à tous,

je vais regarder du côté de pfl alors  :Smile: 

Je pensais que était stocké quelque part en local une sorte de cache mais on ne dirait pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, le contenu des fichiers installés est dans /var/db/pkg/<paquet>/CONTENTS

Mais pas le contenu de fichiers non installés.

Je tempère ma réponse d'hier : les gestionnaires de paquets binaires connaissent leur contenu, mais pas ceux par source, pour lesquels le système est générique, et ne sait qu'a posteriori le contenu qui sera installé (le résultat de "make install" dans un répertoire "bac à sable").

----------

## SwordArMor

En regardant rapidement, j’ai l’impression que e-file (qui vient du paquet pfl) construit un XML à partir d’infos trouvées sur le net, mais je ne suis pas totalement sûr. J’ai copié le script si vous voulez y jeter un œil, c’est du python https://paste.swordarmor.fr/m3Uh.

----------

## Leander256

Justement je pensais au fait que l'on peut tricher en cherchant dans quel paquet le fichier peut se trouver sous Debian, par exemple (pour info, ici: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages#search_contents). Ça ne marche pas toujours parce que certains paquets sont parfois découpés différemment selon la distribution, mais il est rare que le fichier ne soit pas disponible parce que, ne pouvant prévoir à l'avance ce dont les utilisateurs ont besoin, les développeurs de distros binaires ont tendance à compiler et installer le maximum (d'où les problèmes de dépendances que l'on connaît et l'avantage des USE de Gentoo).

----------

